# Looking for opinions



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anyone out there have experience with Precision Acoustics home theatre speakers? I've been shopping around for a little while and tested out a few speaker systems. I have to admit, they are quite comparable in sound without the having to pay big $$$$. I just bought the Yamaha HTR 6030 and want to get a decent speaker system. Thanks!!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You get what you pay for, but if you like the way they sound that is all that really matters.


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, that's just it. I know I made a pretty decent choice with the receiver. The speakers used to be $999 for the front, rear and center. Now going for $499 at a local home theater store. I try to stay away from the "big box" stores only because I like going placed that specialize in what I'm looking for. This place had 5 home theater set ups and I found it amazing that these things sounded as good as they did. Apparently the only reason they're cheaper is because they're made in Canada. The sales person also agreed that they are comparable to the others. When it comes to electronics I'm all about going name brand, at the same time, I don't like spending the extra few hundred dollars if I don't have to! I figure they should be decent if a store that specializes in home theaters carries them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stucatz said:


> Well, that's just it. I know I made a pretty decent choice with the receiver. The speakers used to be $999 for the front, rear and center. Now going for $499 at a local home theater store. I try to stay away from the "big box" stores only because I like going placed that specialize in what I'm looking for. This place had 5 home theater set ups and I found it amazing that these things sounded as good as they did. Apparently the only reason they're cheaper is because they're made in Canada. The sales person also agreed that they are comparable to the others. When it comes to electronics I'm all about going name brand, at the same time, I don't like spending the extra few hundred dollars if I don't have to! I figure they should be decent if a store that specializes in home theaters carries them.


Hello,
That is great that you had a chance to Audition the speakers. The number of Speaker Companies out there is amazing and it is all but impossible to have a working knowledge of all of them for us.

All that matters is that you like the way they sound and that they meet your budget. So often, people do not get a chance to listen to Speakers before purchasing them. It is even better that they are Made in Canada which is home to a thriving Speaker Industry.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys!! I think I'll give them a shot and see how they sound at home. I just got off the phone with the store and they were more than willing to give me a 30 day guarantee which is a bonus! They're convinced I'll love em. Thanks again!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Let us know what you think after you get them home. I know they will sound somewhat different in your room then theirs but I am interested in how much different, whether better or worse.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Let us know, but please listen to something with a reputation and see if they stand up.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Your right. Not too impressive. OP, You might want to read this thread also it might help.....or not...http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=961469


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The biggest issue with light weight speakers is with the quality of the drive units. The magnets in well designed speakers are fairly heavy and add to the weight. As does having a properly braced speaker cabinent,

Again, all that really matters is that you are happy with them. That being said, if the build quality is on the low side, long term durability and the ability to output sustained reference level output is brought into question.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, here's the deal. After spending about 4 hours trying to set everything up, (still cant figure out why I cant hear the TV through the speakers!!) I put in the new Final Destination (Blue Ray) on. Im not going to lie, these speakers do sound pretty fantastic for what I paid for them!! Now keep in mind, they had a 7.1 setup at the store, but I'm only running a 5.1. I will eventually get two more speakers, (Once Christmas is paid off!! LOL!) so there is a little difference in comparison but not anything to complain about. We'll see what happens over the next year or two and see what happens as far as quality goes. As for the time being, I am totally and 100% satisfied as far as sound goes!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good for you, Glad your happy...:clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stucatz said:


> Alright, here's the deal. After spending about 4 hours trying to set everything up, (still cant figure out why I cant hear the TV through the speakers!!) I put in the new Final Destination (Blue Ray) on. Im not going to lie, these speakers do sound pretty fantastic for what I paid for them!! Now keep in mind, they had a 7.1 setup at the store, but I'm only running a 5.1. I will eventually get two more speakers, (Once Christmas is paid off!! LOL!) so there is a little difference in comparison but not anything to complain about. We'll see what happens over the next year or two and see what happens as far as quality goes. As for the time being, I am totally and 100% satisfied as far as sound goes!!


Hello,
I am so glad that you are pleased with your new HT. May it bring you many years of sonic bliss. Now that you have it all setup, don't go running away.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol!! Much appreciated! I wont be going anywhere! My wife is already calling me a HTS addict.... There is still so much to be learned!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stucatz said:


> Lol!! Much appreciated! I wont be going anywhere! My wife is already calling me a HTS addict.... There is still so much to be learned!


Hello,
Tell your Wife to come aboard, There are several women who Post here quite frequently. It might even turn her into an audiophile....
Cheers,
JJ


----------

